# LG SPECTRUM ROOTING DONE!



## hpchoi411 (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay new rooting method came out,
which you dont need downgrading
1.Download the file from
DOWNLOAD
here
2. And goto LG hompage and download the right USB driver
3, Setting-application-development-enable USB debugging
and connect USB
Wi-fi has to be off!!!!
4. Run "RunMe_En.bat" from the file you have downloaded








4-1: press enter to continue
4-2: $sleep 20, it will stop a bit, turn on wifi and turn it off as soon as it is on. And wait!!
5. After it will show like this








It says to restart the phone but, just wait, it will restart automatically.
6.After it reboots press enter to continue.








It is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k6 tcher (Jan 2, 2012)

I would love to try this to verify but I already returned the Spectrum. Good luck to everyone trying root on this phone.


----------



## pbolton (Jan 26, 2012)

What are you referring to by saying downgrade first? I know as it stands I am on SW verison VS920ZV4. I have tried it currently per your instructions and like Verison 4 it fails.to copy anything. but at the end says all done. but every line says "failed"


----------



## pbolton (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok anyone make any headway on finding anyway to down grade the software?


----------



## hpchoi411 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ignore top 3 replies, this is a new method


----------



## pbolton (Jan 26, 2012)

I am trying it now. I went to LG site and downloaded drivers zip LG_USB_DRIVERS_ALL_4.9.7.zip. unzipped and ran install program for the USB drivers. Connected phone changed USB connection to internet connection and selected modem.(to enable USB Debugging mode) I downloaded the SU640_ROOF_OOOOOKCOQc.rar from the link you suppiled. I unzipped it as well. I ran RunMe_En.bat So far I got to the point you were in your screen capture. See http://s809.photobuc...otingscreen.png I have sat here for 30 minutes and the phone did not reboot on its own. I rebooted but looks like the rest of it failed as well see http://s809.photobuc...ingscreen2.png. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## hpchoi411 (Jan 28, 2012)

you have to enable the adb driver, which you have to install android adk, enable adb devices, and also you need to install demon tools lite, you need the exactly correct diver, if u meet all this requirement, it will work. I really do not post how to setup sdk , which is all around google LOL goodluck


----------



## pbolton (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello thanks for the quick reply. Yea I have rooted alot of devices but this is my first working with an LG device. I do have Andriod SDK installed and ADB since I have had to use them to root other devices. I was asking questions becasue since it fails I was trying to compare what you did and what your setup is to make sure my environment is the same as yours and I succeed. Because when I do succeed I do plan to put instructions together for others and post it around. Because LG phones do not get the same love as HTC, Samsung and Motorola and the LG Spectrum is an awesome device so I am trying to spark people to get this device. I have already stated that if someone brings this root out and I can reproduce it and distribute it to the masses I will definitely donate to the person who takes the time to work with us to get this device rooted. I am going to wipe my enviroment and try again. installing Andriod SDK, ADB and demon tools lite. I also want to make sure I have the right driver to use with this procedure considering if you goto LG site and lookup drivers for the spectrum there are 3 different drivers to chose from. Anything you can assist on is greatly appriciated and is what these wiki and forums are all bout people helping people


----------



## hpchoi411 (Jan 28, 2012)

I managed to install superuser but not actual root every time, I figured out that that the process "4-2: $sleep 20, it will stop a bit, turn on wifi and turn it off as soon as it is on. And wait!!" you have to be very quick, I have tried 5 times and worked, so need patient.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

So are u saying u are not getting full root with this method? or that superuser will install everytime but u need timing to be perfect to get actual root?


----------



## hpchoi411 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have tried to root again for past 8 hours, I basically done everything,
really f this its not working


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

bummer


----------



## Ampix0 (Aug 23, 2011)

So we are close... but this isn't working yet?


----------



## hpchoi411 (Jan 28, 2012)

We are very very close, we just need to downgrade this phone and run any rooting program(onclick, zergrush etc) but in order to downgrade, we need a older firmware, we need a firmware that cameout before Jan 18, but since this phone came out on 19th, we do not have a old firmware to downgrade. We just have to wait.


----------



## hpchoi411 (Jan 28, 2012)

http://nicecan.blog.me/70130260802
try this method if u can read korean, I will post if it works, but I have really good feeling


----------



## ruvort (Dec 24, 2011)

hpchoi411 said:


> http://nicecan.blog.me/70130260802
> try this method if u can read korean, I will post if it works, but I have really good feeling


Any luck?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Anything? Damn I need root. I know removing bloatware will speed this phone up and save battery life.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

hpchoi411 said:


> We are very very close, we just need to downgrade this phone and run any rooting program(onclick, zergrush etc) but in order to downgrade, we need a older firmware, we need a firmware that cameout before Jan 18, but since this phone came out on 19th, we do not have a old firmware to downgrade. We just have to wait.


Hpchoi411, I've gotten v3.02 to flash on the phone, but it is still immune to Zergrush. I'd be willing to try an earlier firmware, but 3.02 is the earliest I can find out there.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I added a download to the OP so people can get it on the spot.


----------



## invictus92 (Feb 7, 2012)

has ANYONE actually rooted a LG Spectrum? Not face root, half root or root because you wee drunk. This is crazy!


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

Why can't we just use the One Click root for LG Nitro? They are the same phone right? Optimus LTE has some root programs as well. I'm curious if we can just tweak those programs.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

It's actually a big misconception that they are the same phone. While they look identical in most ways, the Spectrum received many security updates that the Nitro did not have along with a substantially different file system in the phone. With that being said, it's not impossible that something could be tweaked, but that would take the creators of Zergrush to find a new attack vector and modify their code around it.


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan Rosenberg has created a root exploit for the LG spectrum!
See his post at http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/19/rooting-the-lg-spectrum/
I will try it later this week.


----------



## pskila (Dec 19, 2011)

there needs to be a tutorial for this ...tried it with sdk and I have the lg adb drivers and don't know how to get this installed. Man this ish is frustrating ...


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

If your device isn't communicating with your laptop/pc this is what I did to fix

1.*Connected to my laptop via USB
2.*Selected "charge only" and a window popped up and showed which drive (in my case F) the device was
3.*Opened my computer (in Win7)
4.*Located and opened drive F
5.*Found and opened the tools file
6.*The only thing in that file was the drivers that came with the device, double left clicked it and it didn't do the 'normal' install I was accustomed to instead it flashed (opened and closed immediately) a pop up window twice
7.*I then ran Dan's run file and BOOM Im rooted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

rudy said:


> Dan Rosenberg has created a root exploit for the LG spectrum!
> See his post at http://vulnfactory.o...he-lg-spectrum/
> I will try it later this week.


This is probably the best bet. Dan's exploit for the D2/D3/DX is still the standard for one-clicks like Pete's Root Tools. I'll give it a try, but I'm sure it'll do the trick.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I highly recommend rooting. I froze 23 bloat apps, one of which NFL was sucking all sorts of battery life. Also, it looks like the phone already had the conservative governor on it! That was a pleasant surprise.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## WangChung (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there a way to *un*-root the phone yet? I'd love to do this on my girl's Spectrum but she's afraid of not having any warranty.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

WangChung said:


> Is there a way to *un*-root the phone yet? I'd love to do this on my girl's Spectrum but she's afraid of not having any warranty.


http://androidforums.com/spectrum-all-things-root/525239-how-return-pure-v4-verizon-stock-only-cwm-recovery.html


----------



## WangChung (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Oppression1980 (Jun 21, 2013)

This is the program message receiving using the "Dan Rosenberg Root Exploit for Windows" "[*] waiting for device... *daemon not running. starting it now * *daemon started successfully * [*] Device Found. [*] Rebooting Device... [*] Waiting for device to reboot... /system/bin/sh: cannot create /data/local.prop: Permission denied [*] rebooting device again...[*] waiting for device to reboot... [*] Attempting persistence... remount failed: Operation not permitted failed to copy 'su' to 'system/bin/su' : Read-only file system Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory link failed Read-only file system failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox' : Read-only file system Unable to chmod /system/bin/busybox : No such file or directory /system/bin/sh: /system/xbin/busybox: not found failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/superuser.apk' :Read-only file system [*] Cleaning up... rm failed for /data/local.prop, No such file or directory Unable to chmod /data/:Operation not permitted [*] Rebooting... [*]Exploit complete! [*] Press any key to continue . . . " _*CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP... very aggravated here...*_


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

Oppression1980 said:


> This is the program message receiving using the "Dan Rosenberg Root Exploit for Windows" "[*] waiting for device... *daemon not running. starting it now * *daemon started successfully * [*] Device Found. [*] Rebooting Device... [*] Waiting for device to reboot... /system/bin/sh: cannot create /data/local.prop: Permission denied [*] rebooting device again...[*] waiting for device to reboot... [*] Attempting persistence... remount failed: Operation not permitted failed to copy 'su' to 'system/bin/su' : Read-only file system Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory link failed Read-only file system failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox' : Read-only file system Unable to chmod /system/bin/busybox : No such file or directory /system/bin/sh: /system/xbin/busybox: not found failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/superuser.apk' :Read-only file system [*] Cleaning up... rm failed for /data/local.prop, No such file or directory Unable to chmod /data/:Operation not permitted [*] Rebooting... [*]Exploit complete! [*] Press any key to continue . . . " _*CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP... very aggravated here...*_


_*Have you tried Performing a factory reset?*_ (hard reset)

If your Spectrum was already rooted before you updated or recovered from a security error or other issues, sometimes you will need to do a _"Hard Reset"_ before rooting again. This returns your phone to the state it was in before the first time you turned it on.

Note: Factory reset will not remove the data and files that are in your phone's microSD card.
Factory reset is not a step to be taken lightly. It will permanently delete all your data and customized settings, and will also remove any applications you've downloaded and installed. Be sure to _"back up any data and files"_ you want to keep before you do a factory reset.

*HOW TO HARD RESET THE LG SPECTRUM*
Remove and reinsert the battery.
Press and hold both the _"Volume Down"_ and _"Power"_ button until you see a message _"Factory Hard Reset"_ then let go of buttons.
It will ask you if you want to do a factory reset. Confirm with Power Button.
When asked are you sure, confirm with power button
Your Done. Factory Restored!

*LINK *>LG SPECTRUM 2 VS930: ESSENTIAL TIPS & TRICKS​Please Click "[✓ Like This]" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks​


----------

